# make_master.sh and Gentoo Guide to OpenLDAP Authentication

## newtonian

Hi-

Is it just me or is the make_master.sh in the Gentoo Guide to OpenLDAP Authentication(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ldap-howto.xml) no longer available?

http://www.padl.com/OSS/MigrationTools.html

I'll add a new updated ldap howto in the new wiki if I ever get this working.  : )

Cheers,

----------

## kadom

I also do not find it any more. Perhaps another copy is avail somewhere else.

----------

## newtonian

I think the guide needs updating.  To work around this issue I used the base.ldif found here:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/OpenLDAP

Hope this helps,

----------

